# Chinese Martial Arts Training Manuals: A Historical Survey



## brianlkennedy (Jun 3, 2007)

Although it is not very modest to say so, if you are interested in a good general introduction to the history of Chinese martial arts, with lots of illustrations, I might recommend:
_Chinese Martial Arts Training Manuals: A Historical Survey_ (Paperback)
  by Brian Kennedy, Elizabeth Guo

  The publishers blurb says:
  Chinese martial arts masters of the past created special training manuals with text and images  sometimes appearing in the illustrations themselves  and these manuals now provide an invaluable glimpse back in time to how various martial arts were practiced. Covering the Ming Dynasty, the Qing Dynasty, and the Republican Period, this in-depth survey presents 30 masters and their books, placing them in the context of Chinese culture and history. Along with biographical portraits of these masters, the book covers the history of the manuals, Chinese martial arts historians, the history of Taiwanese martial arts, how Chinese martial artists made their livings, the Imperial military exams, the place of the Shaolin Temple in Chinese martial arts history, and much more. Illustrated with hundreds of photographs and drawings from the manuals themselves, the book offers a multifaceted portrait of Chinese martial arts and their place in Chinese culture. 

  Product Details
  Paperback: 225 pages 
  Publisher: North Atlantic Books (July 10, 2005) 

  The book has been positively reviewed in:
  Classical Fighting Arts Magazine by Harry Cook
  Journal of Asian Martial Arts by Nyle Monday (Vol. 15, Number 2, 2006)
    And there will be a review by martial arts historian Stanley Henning forthcoming probably in China Review International 


    The Amazon blurb is at: (and it has the Look Inside this Book feature) 

http://www.amazon.com/Chinese-Marti...7400837?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1180920157&sr=1-2


  It is not an academic book. I wrote it to be accurate, but also to be lively and enjoyable to read. Plenty of pictures too, most of which have never been seen in english language books before. 

  Take care,
  Brian


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 4, 2007)

I like this book.  I bought it because I am interested in things ancient and when they intersect with martial arts, even better.  Thanks, Brian, for writing it.


----------



## brianlkennedy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Steel Tiger, 
Elizabeth and I are glad you found it of interest, that is super.

take care,
Brian


----------

